# Programación: cuantos pares e impares ingreso el usuario



## jimmy

En visual c++ se requiere hacer un programa donde el usuario ingrese cierta cantidad de numeros y este pueda contar cuantos pares e impares ingreso el usuario

gracias por la colaboracion


----------



## sp_27

Aqui te envio un codigo en "C" que acabo de hacer, espero te sirva:



		Código:
	

#include <conio.h>
#include <stdio.h>
#include <stdlib.h>
#include <math.h>
long int num;
float numero, A, C;
int B, pares=0, impares=0;
char continuar='s';

int main()
{
    while (continuar=='s'||continuar=='S')
    {
        system("CLS");       /*Borra pantalla*/
        printf("\nAlgoritmo que cuenta la cantidad de numeros pares e impares ingresados\n\n");
        printf("Ingrese un numero \n");
        scanf("%ld", &num);  /*Lee el numero como entero*/
        numero=num;          /*Se almacena el valor entero en una variable decimal*/
        A=numero/2;          /*Division entre dos*/
        B=A;                 /*Se toma la parte entera de la division*/
        C=A-B;               /*Se resta para obtener el residuo de la division*/
        if (C==0)            /*Se prueba si hay residuo*/
        {
                pares++;
        }
        else
        {
                impares++;
        }
        getchar();           /*Para que la condicion lo lea la barra de intro*/
        printf("\n¿Desea ingresar otro numero?\n"); /*Al ser 's' o 'S' continua el ciclo, sino se sale*/
        continuar=getchar();
    }
    system("CLS");           /*Borra pantalla*/
    printf("\nCantidad de numeros Pares = %i", pares);
    printf("\nCantidad de numneros Impares = %i\n\n", impares);
    system("PAUSE");         /*Detiene el programa para mostrar los resultados*/
}


Tambien lo envio adjunto:


----------



## eliben

sp_27

Puedes examinar si el numero es par mucho mas simplemente.

int num;

if (num % 2 == 0)
{
 // par
}
else
{
 // impar
}

No tieles las complicaciones del "floats"


----------



## jimmy

#include<iostream>
using namespace std;
int main()


 {
int cantida=10;

int A[10],par=0,impar=0,i,j;

 for (i=0;i<cantida;i++)
    {

  cout<<"ingrese el numero"<<i+1<<"\n";
      cin>>A_;
 }

for (j=0;j<cantida;j++)
{

if (A[j]%2==0)
{
      par++;
}
  else

  {	
         impar++;

  }
}


		cout<<"los numeros pares son:"<<" "<<par<<"\n";
    	cout<<"los numeros impares son:"<<" "<<impar<<"\n";



return (0); 
}_


----------

